# Habistat dimming thermostat issue



## octopus0n (May 23, 2012)

Hey,

Just wanted to double check with you guys before sending back my habistat, I had a brand new dimming thermostat delivered today. Installed it into a 3 foot viv attached to a 100W exo terra heat glow bulb, the bulb is constantly on full power and doesn't dim regardless of probe location (even if its directly under the bulb) 

i tried a couple of different bulbs and the issue remains, Im certain that its faulty but thought it would be worth double checking on here first.

Regards, octo.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

To make sure turn the stat down to its minimum setting and put the probe under the bulb or at that setting you should be able to just grasp the probe in your hand to make the bulb dim.


----------



## octopus0n (May 23, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> To make sure turn the stat down to its minimum setting and put the probe under the bulb or at that setting you should be able to just grasp the probe in your hand to make the bulb dim.


Just tried what you suggested and the bulb is fully on and not dimming whatsoever, I also bought a habistat 7 watt heat mat from a different source and this thing is bearly warm and reaches 84f even when its plugged directly into the wall, I'm pretty sure thats the room temperature at the moment. Im not having much luck today!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Give them a call!! They are really helpful, friendly people. I'm sure that they will help you find a solution.

Good luck

John.


----------



## octopus0n (May 23, 2012)

I did, the man that deals with the technical side of things is away till friday. I'm just gonna send it back for a refund if the seller responds.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Its a long shot but i was having problems with a dimmer stat last year. In the viv wouldnt play ball but when removed it worked. 
Turned out the problem was i had cable tied the thermocouple lead along side the output lead from my UV starter on rear of viv and think this was causing interference.


----------

